# Where are the reports?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The weather is gone to crap the next week+ so come on guys, spill the beans, I know it was fishy out there. 

Went Sunday and Monday, stayed around the nipple and got on some nice dolphin, a wahoo (lost more than I care to admit), the BFT and skippies were THICK and had a billfish bite but no hook up.

So...howd yall do?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We the "A" Team who have been fishing for ages together use to post about every week and posting pictures was simple, but now it's complicated and we just stop posting. We did a night trip Saturday and caught some monster Red Snapper and would have posted. I did put them on Facebook. Don't know why they changed the procedure for posting pictures. I have seen numerous complaints about that! Catching not posting!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ShurKetch said:


> We the "A" Team who have been fishing for ages together use to post about every week and posting pictures was simple, but now it's complicated and we just stop posting. We did a night trip Saturday and caught some monster Red Snapper and would have posted. I did put them on Facebook. Don't know why they changed the procedure for posting pictures. I have seen numerous complaints about that! Catching not posting!!


yes, i can vouch for ed and his crew. me and ed(submariner) would always see the a team at sherman before launch and at 3 a.m. they would be drinking a cold one then.:whistling: :thumbup:
really miss john's pics and posts, ed. hit me up if you have an open slot.

jack


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Dad fished with some friends Sunday and the boat caught a stud yellowfin 130lb+ in 460’ of water. I’m hoping to get out there again soon


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

We fished way to the east. The water was beautiful but it was DEAD. It's almost embarrassing how pathetic it was. Everyone we talked to did decent to fairly well but we made a bad choice to run east. We had absolutely nothign to show for it. I think i saw 1/2 dozen fliers. Best water I have seen all season.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> The weather is gone to crap the next week+ so come on guys, spill the beans, I know it was fishy out there.
> 
> Went Sunday and Monday, stayed around the nipple and got on some nice dolphin, a wahoo (lost more than I care to admit), the BFT and skippies were THICK and had a billfish bite but no hook up.
> 
> So...howd yall do?





How is your foot doing?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack, will do, but need a phone number. Unfortunately John isn't fishing with us anymore.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Not much to report so no posts. Went south from Destin, worked a beautiful line north to south for 20 miles. Lot's of cuda's, three dolphin, lost one nice one, one blackfin, nothing else. That was Monday.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Worked from the edge south zig zagging across the nipple area from 250-800 ft. Picked up a few nice sized BFT, skipjack and some Bonita early. Water was clean and about 80, but not much activity after about 0900. No weeds or debris to speak of.
Loaded up on some nice snapper in the afternoon nearby and finally saw a couple of YFT jumping in about 200ft. Of course there was nothing we could do about it.


----------

